# Daiwa Ballistic EX 3000



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a brand new Daiwa ballistic EX 3000 for sale message me or text me for pics and details (757) 846-1406


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

$150 shipped Paypal?


----------

